# North American Cruze DPF Light



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Hi everyone I was wondering if anyone has actually removed their cluster to see if there's and actual socket and bulb in the place where the DPF light would be?
> I can see on mine the symbol is on the cluster but never illuminates.
> I find it unlikely that they would change the programming from Europe to North America and perhaps just put the cluster in without that bulb and socket on the circuit board. I'm wondering if there is no bulb installed and we put one in will it illuminate the DPF light when the vehicle is in regen mode? I am going to try this and if that's the case just swap the DEF light bulb and put it in place of the DPF light to test and if it is the case then order a bulb and socket and video the process so others can do it as well. But before I do this it I'm just wondering if anyone has ever done this or checked?
> 
> Thanks


ill check owners manual buy def light on dash i think means super low fluid or a problem with system??? ill chack


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I began to look into this a year or so ago. It seems like I heard something about our instrument cluster might be illuminated by integrated LEDs rather than traditional bulbs, so I never took it apart to investigate further. I don't know where I got the idea, though, so I could be wrong. Someone who has disassembled the dash and seen the back of the cluster could say for sure. This would be great news if we only had to add a bulb to get functionality out of that light. It's a long shot, but worth the research.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

It is most likely not programmed in the BCM to function. I bet your lunch money on it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am pretty sure nobody on this forum has dug into it too far.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just to inform you, I have the DPF light in my Australian Cruze and it only comes on if you need to keep driving to complete a rejen. Mine only came on for the second time in 50,000km a few weeks ago. If it comes on the manual says to keep driving and keep the engine above 2,000rpm until the light goes out. If you ignore it the light will start to flash and the car will be speed limited. Should you continue to ignore it the car will go into limp mode. Mostly rejen's are seamless, mine came on after a few weeks of really short trips.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Aussie thanks for coming in on this conversation. So if I am understanding you correctly the DPF light does not come on to tell you the system is in regen mode it only comes on if the system is in regen mode and your not in the criteria to to perform a regen vehicle over 40klm p/h RPM over 2000? Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Just to inform you, I have the DPF light in my Australian Cruze and it only comes on if you need to keep driving to complete a rejen. Mine only came on for the second time in 50,000km a few weeks ago. If it comes on the manual says to keep driving and keep the engine above 2,000rpm until the light goes out. If you ignore it the light will start to flash and the car will be speed limited. Should you continue to ignore it the car will go into limp mode. Mostly rejen's are seamless, mine came on after a few weeks of really short trips.


This is basically how it should work. but I would expect the light to come on in a pre-regen condition too, in an ideal world.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> This is basically how it should work. but I would expect the light to come on in a pre-regen condition too, in an ideal world.


I would think that, as long as the light is mechanically functional, or can be made functional, that the tuners, like Fleece, would be able to make the appropriate changes to the ECM to illuminate it under whatever specified condition they desire.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> This is basically how it should work. but I would expect the light to come on in a pre-regen condition too, in an ideal world.


If that happened it would cause a lot of unnecessary driving. I have noticed that when my car is doing a seamless burn it idles 100rpm higher then normal. Also if the exhaust is in a heated state the engine fan keeps going at high rpm after the car is switched off.


----------

